

And Now There’s A Kickstarter For Porn - daegloe
http://techcrunch.com/2012/02/23/and-now-theres-a-kickstarter-for-porn/

======
jakeonthemove
Well, since the adult industry is in the game, we can rest assured that crowd
sourcing definitely has a (big) future :-)...

~~~
Gabler
I hate to think what kind of prizes will be offered for the higher
contributes..

------
mrsebastian
Gives a whole new meaning to 'seed capital', eh.

------
lee
“I would love to say Offbeatr was a totally original idea, it’s not.”

Who cares? Why is this even relevant? Originality does not matter in business.

Google was not the first search engine. Facebook wasn't the first social
network. And if the competitive advantage of your business relies on having an
original idea (not saying that kickstarter is this type of business), then you
don't have a defensible business model.

~~~
saurik
Ben Tao (the person quoted in the article saying that) responded to your post,
but you might not have noticed because his account (newchimedes) was hell-
banned from Hacker News a few months ago. To see his posts you will need to
turn on "show dead" under the settings for your account. He has another
comment lower on this article as well.

(I bring this up only because I have made it a habit/goal to collect the names
of users that have been hell-banned, as I consider the mechanism of hell-
banning to be broken and the effects on the community to be negative, not
because I am defending or backing either of your points: I haven't actually
read your comments in detail, or the article.)

------
Tyrannosaurs
Given how much the porn industry has given to the rest of the web in terms of
leading the way in areas such as e-commerce, streaming and so on, it's nice
that the non-porn industries can give a little back.

------
meepmorp
There's probably sme fascinating sociologogy/psychology papers that can be
written if this takes off.

Also, cockstarter?

